# Will crude go under $35 a barrel?



## JakeStarkey

Biggest summer driving day coming up this weekend, and then demand drops off for the rest of the year.

The US is drilling like crazy, so is OPEC, and there is no sign in their next meeting they are going to cut it.

I will pay $2.43 a gallon to drive to Baton Rouge for a family business meeting from the Hill County and will pay less next week on the way back.

The deal with Iran will further depress prices and the demand from Brazil/China/India continues to be mediocre.

I bet I will be paying $1.75 a gallon at the end of September.

Will that be a good thing or a bad thing?


----------



## ScienceRocks

I'll give Obama credit for making us number one in oil and natural gas! This is the only way fossil fuels can survive a few more years against renewables.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Matthew said:


> I'll give Obama credit for making us number one in oil and natural gas! This is the only way fossil fuels can survive a few more years against renewables.


 
What did Obamaloser do to make us number 1?
Be specific.


----------



## JakeStarkey

No, because your question does not merit an answer.  You are simply an outlier with no purpose.  Now if you want to add to the OP, go ahead.


----------



## HenryBHough

Who knew pre-teens could drive in Utah!

But what happens when they cross the state line into America?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

JakeStarkey said:


> No, because your question does not merit an answer.  You are simply an outlier with no purpose.  Now if you want to add to the OP, go ahead.


 
Because Fakey can't answer.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Toddsterpatriot said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, because your question does not merit an answer.  You are simply an outlier with no purpose.  Now if you want to add to the OP, go ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because Fakey can't answer.
Click to expand...

No reason to because you have not added to the OP but merely picking at Matthew.  Screw that.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

JakeStarkey said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, because your question does not merit an answer.  You are simply an outlier with no purpose.  Now if you want to add to the OP, go ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because Fakey can't answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No reason to because you have not added to the OP but merely picking at Matthew.  Screw that.
Click to expand...

 
And I noticed you can't help Matthew answer the question.
Is it because you know the truth?


----------



## Mr. H.

Oil most definitely could go below $35. It depends on what the commodity traders see in their crystal balls. 

Yes supply is increasing, but demand worldwide remains healthy. 
And from what I've read, Iraq's surge in production is a very serious concern regarding downward pressure on prices. 

This from just yesterday:


NEWS OPEC Crude Production Surges as Iraq Pumps at Record Pace Rigzone

It of course is good for consumers, but bad for the people who make sure we have oil at any price. 

I think it's really important to lift the 40 year old ban on U.S. crude exports. It's what we need to keep these rigs drilling and people employed.


----------



## JakeStarkey

World demand is not as healthy as it could be, and, no, no crude exports until we are energy sufficient.

Saudia Arabia is clearly punishing Russia for supporting Assad, Hamas, and Iran, and it appears clear that SA will drive Russia into depression if it can.  That will leave Iran and Russia sending worthless oil to one another.  China wants no part of that game and will stay with the petro dollar.


----------



## bripat9643

JakeStarkey said:


> Biggest summer driving day coming up this weekend, and then demand drops off for the rest of the year.
> 
> The US is drilling like crazy, so is OPEC, and there is no sign in their next meeting they are going to cut it.
> 
> I will pay $2.43 a gallon to drive to Baton Rouge for a family business meeting from the Hill County and will pay less next week on the way back.
> 
> The deal with Iran will further depress prices and the demand from Brazil/China/India continues to be mediocre.
> 
> I bet I will be paying $1.75 a gallon at the end of September.
> 
> Will that be a good thing or a bad thing?



Yeah, low energy prices are a bad thing.

Liberals should just kill themselves since they are doomed to die from their own stupidity anyways.


----------



## Mr. H.

JakeStarkey said:


> World demand is not as healthy as it could be, and, no, no crude exports until we are energy sufficient.
> 
> Saudia Arabia is clearly punishing Russia for supporting Assad, Hamas, and Iran, and it appears clear that SA will drive Russia into depression if it can.  That will leave Iran and Russia sending worthless oil to one another.  China wants no part of that game and will stay with the petro dollar.


"No crude exports until..." 

That is so counterintuitive. But so typical of you. 

You do not understand world oil throughput and economics. Or marketing. Most, if not all, foreign countries import crude while at the same time they are exporting crude. 

Simple minds....


----------



## bripat9643

Mr. H. said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> World demand is not as healthy as it could be, and, no, no crude exports until we are energy sufficient.
> 
> Saudia Arabia is clearly punishing Russia for supporting Assad, Hamas, and Iran, and it appears clear that SA will drive Russia into depression if it can.  That will leave Iran and Russia sending worthless oil to one another.  China wants no part of that game and will stay with the petro dollar.
> 
> 
> 
> "No crude exports until..."
> 
> That is so counterintuitive. But so typical of you.
> 
> You do not understand world oil throughput and economics. Or marketing. Most, if not all, foreign countries import crude while at the same time they are exporting crude.
> 
> Simple minds....
Click to expand...


Fakey suffers from delusions of grandeur.  He believes he controls government trade policy.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Mr. H., you are a low rent intellect.  Always have been.  Everything I said has been right on or qualified.  So, if I act unimpressed by you, guess what.


----------



## Mr. H.

JakeStarkey said:


> Mr. H., you are a low rent intellect.  Always have been.  Everything I said has been right on or qualified.  So, if I act unimpressed by you, guess what.


Right on or qualified? You haven't provided a single source for your bullshit. 

I've spent 39 years of my life in this industry. What are your "qualifiers", bitch?


----------



## JakeStarkey

So, you have wasted it then.  You can prove me wrong if you can.  I am always willing to learn but generally am disappointed by you.


----------



## Mr. H.

Stark Fucky, you're grinding your own thread straight into the shitter through your own ignorance. 

Straighten up, Brotch


----------



## JakeStarkey

Mr. H. said:


> Stark Fucky, you're grinding your own thread straight into the shitter through your own ignorance.
> 
> Straighten up, Brotch


Says you?


----------



## Flopper

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give Obama credit for making us number one in oil and natural gas! This is the only way fossil fuels can survive a few more years against renewables.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did Obamaloser do to make us number 1?
> Be specific.
Click to expand...

Actually, it's a lot of what he didn't do to restrict the production of the "old form of energy."  However, he did take important steps that certainly has increased US production.

* An increase in the sales of leases for oil and gas drilling on federal lands. In 2013, the Bureau of Land Management held 30 such sales—the most in a decade—offering 5.7 million acres for lease by industry.

* An increase in the speed with which permits are being issued for actual drilling on federal lands. What's called "processing time" has, the White House boasts, been cut from 228 days in 2012 to 194 days in 2013.

* The opening up of an additional 59 million acres for oil and gas drilling in the Gulf of Mexico, the site of a disastrous BP oil spill in April 2010.


----------



## Mr. H.

JakeStarkey said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stark Fucky, you're grinding your own thread straight into the shitter through your own ignorance.
> 
> Straighten up, Brotch
> 
> 
> 
> Says you?
Click to expand...

Here you go- read this. This is my platform. I've been a state governor for them and have served on their executive committee. 

Read it, fucker. 

The Time Has Come to Lift the Oil Export Ban - Independent Petroleum Association of America


----------



## Delta4Embassy

JakeStarkey said:


> Biggest summer driving day coming up this weekend, and then demand drops off for the rest of the year.
> 
> The US is drilling like crazy, so is OPEC, and there is no sign in their next meeting they are going to cut it.
> 
> I will pay $2.43 a gallon to drive to Baton Rouge for a family business meeting from the Hill County and will pay less next week on the way back.
> 
> The deal with Iran will further depress prices and the demand from Brazil/China/India continues to be mediocre.
> 
> I bet I will be paying $1.75 a gallon at the end of September.
> 
> Will that be a good thing or a bad thing?



Good thing for consumers, bad thing for the planet.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Read Mr. H.'s link for a chuckle.  Silly trade rag.  

We can export when we have achieved energy independence, not until then.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Flopper said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give Obama credit for making us number one in oil and natural gas! This is the only way fossil fuels can survive a few more years against renewables.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did Obamaloser do to make us number 1?
> Be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, it's a lot of what he didn't do to restrict the production of the "old form of energy."  However, he did take important steps that certainly has increased US production.
> 
> * An increase in the sales of leases for oil and gas drilling on federal lands. In 2013, the Bureau of Land Management held 30 such sales—the most in a decade—offering 5.7 million acres for lease by industry.
> 
> * An increase in the speed with which permits are being issued for actual drilling on federal lands. What's called "processing time" has, the White House boasts, been cut from 228 days in 2012 to 194 days in 2013.
> 
> * The opening up of an additional 59 million acres for oil and gas drilling in the Gulf of Mexico, the site of a disastrous BP oil spill in April 2010.
Click to expand...

 
** An increase in the sales of leases for oil and gas drilling on federal lands. In 2013, the Bureau of Land Management held 30 such sales—the most in a decade—offering 5.7 million acres for lease by industry.*
That's awesome! How many acres are leased now, compared to 2008?

** The opening up of an additional 59 million acres for oil and gas drilling in the Gulf of Mexico, the site of a disastrous BP oil spill in April 2010.*

How many acres are leased now, compared to 2008?


----------



## NYcarbineer

JakeStarkey said:


> Biggest summer driving day coming up this weekend, and then demand drops off for the rest of the year.
> 
> The US is drilling like crazy, so is OPEC, and there is no sign in their next meeting they are going to cut it.
> 
> I will pay $2.43 a gallon to drive to Baton Rouge for a family business meeting from the Hill County and will pay less next week on the way back.
> 
> The deal with Iran will further depress prices and the demand from Brazil/China/India continues to be mediocre.
> 
> I bet I will be paying $1.75 a gallon at the end of September.
> 
> Will that be a good thing or a bad thing?



What Happened After the North Dakota Oil Boom Went Bust - The Atlantic


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

IF:

Syria can be given back to Assad and kept out of ISIL hands that will help lowering the price of Oil.

Iraq war with ISIL need to be brought under control, and a stable government put in place allowing Iraq to flow it oil through the pipeline between Iraq and Syria which  then bring the price of OIl down further.

Iran coming online would also flood the world market driving price down even further.

If all three of those factors were to happen along with stabilizing Northern Africa countries like Libya then the price of oil could go below twenty dollars a barrel because of the glut.

Will this happen?

Most likely not but the production by the U.S. and OPEC has caused a major hurt on the Russian economy and Iran too seeing they need oil prices higher than they are now.

Just my opinion on the matter.


----------



## Shrimpbox

Russia, Iran, Venezuela, Mexico, and the U.S. Cannot produce at a 35 dollar price. Even Saudi Arabia cannot politically hold,their country together at 35. Canada can't produce at that price. Supply will evaporate and price will go up. There is no way we see 35.


----------



## JiggsCasey

my gosh, where is RGR these days? My guess is he's "lost his shirt" in the shale collapse, and knows his argument was always bunk.

anyhoo, the price of oil absolutely could go under $35 ... but it has way more to do with crushed demand than it does with some illusionary "glut" in world oil supplies...  years of sky-high prices has effectively ruined global purchasing power, and it just doesn't come back over night. Anyone who thinks the never-ending European debt crisis has nothing to do with global net energy depletion really needs to reprogram.

many of you put in hard work pointing to shale from fracking, Iranian compliance and Iraq production as evidence of supply abundance... None of you acknowledge the relentless depletion of existing capacity that offsets all of that.

Asia's growth is slowing rapidly, and with it, world demand. ...  The U.S.'s fracking "revolution" is entering Hospice care, as rig counts have plummeted 50-60% with global prices this low. While there is a lag period between rig count changes and production changes, it's still coming...  Many oil monitoring entities have Bakken and Texas production already dropping, and most see U.S. production as a whole starting down the decline side of the curve later this year/early next. And with the curtain finally raised on what a net loser unconventional production always was, don't expect a return of crucial investor confidence if/when prices ever DO return.

Optimism surrounding Iran talks is both uncertain, and, in a best-case scenario, years away from fruition with regards to production increase. But the timing of thawing relations just as the U.S. "shale revolution" game ends should not surprise anyone. The world desperately needs their expanded capacity now that U.S. production growth is over.

But the biggest factor is that of net energy, which has been dropping for decades. It is at a point now where a barrel of oil just isn't nearly as valuable to the global economy as it used to be. Certainly in terms of BTU efficiency. The industry has done an impressive con job changing the definition of that which constitutes "total liquids" so it looks like we're still increasing global production...  but the sobering reality is that there are no new sweet spots of abundant conventional crude to find. We increasingly rely on crap-grade heavy or tight formations that simply do not yield the same bang for buck as conventional fields always did.

This is peak oil... Call it peak demand if you like, but the dynamic is still the same. The days of 15:1 and above EROEI are over, folks.


----------



## Shrimpbox

Talk about a science denier.


----------



## frigidweirdo

JakeStarkey said:


> Biggest summer driving day coming up this weekend, and then demand drops off for the rest of the year.
> 
> The US is drilling like crazy, so is OPEC, and there is no sign in their next meeting they are going to cut it.
> 
> I will pay $2.43 a gallon to drive to Baton Rouge for a family business meeting from the Hill County and will pay less next week on the way back.
> 
> The deal with Iran will further depress prices and the demand from Brazil/China/India continues to be mediocre.
> 
> I bet I will be paying $1.75 a gallon at the end of September.
> 
> Will that be a good thing or a bad thing?



In 2001 it would have been a good thing. Bush went to war in Iraq to removed the ability of OPEC to be a cartel, didn't work, because the Saudis are the ones pushing this, and they're "allies" and can't be invaded. 

However with the fracking in the US, US companies now see it as their interest to have higher oil prices to make more of a profit when they sell abroad. Things have changed massively. Now OPEC is trying to put oil prices down to put US companies out of business and hurt Russia too.


----------



## JiggsCasey

Shrimpbox said:


> Talk about a science denier.



if you're referring to me, please flesh that one out if you would... and don't be lazy. Bring your A game.

What about science am I "denying" in that post?


----------



## CoachWitch

This oversupplied market may turn the prices down even more.


----------



## JakeStarkey

WTI and Brent falling again: 50 and 56.

Will it be down to 45 by next week?


----------



## westwall

I thought all you Peak Oilers were saying we were running out of oil?  If the price is dropping that implies we have more than we need.  What gives, boys?


----------



## JakeStarkey

47.52 and 52.63 on Thursday


----------



## initforme

I hope it drops to $2 a barrel.   One can hope.


----------



## JakeStarkey

46.87 and 51.79 today toward closing

down 21% in July

And, oh, very yes, the Saudis can operate and deliver product with oil below $35.


----------



## initforme

$35 seems fair.   Over $100 per barrel is thievery.


----------



## JakeStarkey

What is thievery is that SLC prices early this week were 2.81 to 2.97 while central Texas ranges from 2.29 to 2.43.


----------



## HenryBHough

If demand falls so will prices.

When prices get too low there'll be no drilling for oil.

But the enviro-loons won't do their part.  They still romp to their Global Warming protest meetings in their SUVs.  They still waste electricity blogging from their basements.

So we're doomed to moderate price reductions, if any, ald it's all the Greenies fault!

Frig-in-crites......


----------



## initforme

Well lets hope the price of oil drops right down really fast.  A win win for everyone except the oil companies but we can live with that.


----------



## ScienceRocks

westwall said:


> I thought all you Peak Oilers were saying we were running out of oil?  If the price is dropping that implies we have more than we need.  What gives, boys?




And we're doing it while dropping our emissions. What gives is right!


----------



## Sun Devil 92

Mr. H. said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H., you are a low rent intellect.  Always have been.  Everything I said has been right on or qualified.  So, if I act unimpressed by you, guess what.
> 
> 
> 
> Right on or qualified? You haven't provided a single source for your bullshit.
> 
> I've spent 39 years of my life in this industry. What are your "qualifiers", bitch?
Click to expand...


Put him on ignore.....it has saved me a lot of time.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Because, Mr. H., the numbers are supporting me.

Sun Devil could not hang with accurate discussion, so if you can't, Ignore me.  That way you can stay in your delusional world.


----------



## KissMy

Wholesale gasoline price for August is already down to $1.53/gallon!


----------



## JakeStarkey

$2.23 in a station in the Texas Hill Country.


----------



## GHook93

JakeStarkey said:


> Biggest summer driving day coming up this weekend, and then demand drops off for the rest of the year.
> 
> The US is drilling like crazy, so is OPEC, and there is no sign in their next meeting they are going to cut it.
> 
> I will pay $2.43 a gallon to drive to Baton Rouge for a family business meeting from the Hill County and will pay less next week on the way back.
> 
> The deal with Iran will further depress prices and the demand from Brazil/China/India continues to be mediocre.
> 
> I bet I will be paying $1.75 a gallon at the end of September.
> 
> Will that be a good thing or a bad thing?


Let's wait and see, but that would be a good thing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GHook93

Matthew said:


> I'll give Obama credit for making us number one in oil and natural gas! This is the only way fossil fuels can survive a few more years against renewables.


He deserves and the Democrats deserve none of the credit. The new oil is due to new drilling techniques on private lands. He has prevent any drilling on public lands. The Demo's have tried to shut down fracking all over the place.

The oil and gas book is booming despite Obama and the Democrats.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GHook93

Flopper said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give Obama credit for making us number one in oil and natural gas! This is the only way fossil fuels can survive a few more years against renewables.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did Obamaloser do to make us number 1?
> Be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, it's a lot of what he didn't do to restrict the production of the "old form of energy."  However, he did take important steps that certainly has increased US production.
> 
> * An increase in the sales of leases for oil and gas drilling on federal lands. In 2013, the Bureau of Land Management held 30 such sales—the most in a decade—offering 5.7 million acres for lease by industry.
> 
> * An increase in the speed with which permits are being issued for actual drilling on federal lands. What's called "processing time" has, the White House boasts, been cut from 228 days in 2012 to 194 days in 2013.
> 
> * The opening up of an additional 59 million acres for oil and gas drilling in the Gulf of Mexico, the site of a disastrous BP oil spill in April 2010.
Click to expand...

I was not aware of this. Do you have a link to your stats? 

That goes counter to the narrative that gov lands were off limits.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeStarkey

Oil closed today the lowest since March 2009.  oil the lowest since March 2009 - Google Search

*Oil plunges to a 6-year low. Is $30 a barrel next? - CNN Money *
*CNNMoney*
*Mar 16, 2015 - Crude plunged 4% to as low as $42.85 a barrel on Monday. That's thelowest price since March 2009 and marks the fifth consecutive day of ...
[paste:font size="4"]Oil Plunges To Lowest Since March 2009 ($43 WTI) As ... 
Zero Hedge
Mar 15, 2015 - Update: *WTI CRUDE TRADES AT LOWEST INTRADAY PRICE SINCE MARCH 2009 - $43.57 Despite 'trouble' in Saudi Arabia, and chatter of ...*
*[paste:font size="4"]US oil futures fall to lowest since March 2009 amid rising rig ...




*


----------



## Shrimpbox

Ok it looks like I will be eating crow about gas not getting to 35 dollars a barrel, but that just raises more questions than it answers and begs the question what is the truth I have read on many occasions that the cost of producing oil for countries,like Russia, Venezuela, even Iran is north of 50 dollars, so how or even why would they produce oil for a loss and how long can they keep it up?

Secondly, we have been like told over and over again that the elasticity of production is only a few million barrels on a daily basis. What is the difference now. U.S. Production is decreasing and China demand is increasing. Yes the world economy is slowing but nothing has changed that dramatically in 3 years with supply and demand, yet we are looking at almost a 70 percent reduction in price. Number of world vehicles is increasing not decreasing. Coal is being phased out and petroleum products are being used more. What's happening seems counter intuitive.

Lastly, and this may not belong in the energy section, but prices for everything are still going up dramatically even with the steep drop in oil prices. The fuel surcharge is not being dropped. The lower costs of production are not being passed along to the consumer. Our electric bills are not lower. So we hear all this talk of higher fuel prices being a tax on the American people but the lower fuel prices are just a profit tax on the American people. We should have more manufacturing, more jobs and better jobs, and more tax revenue.

I am all ears. Please explain this new age cause and effect to me.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Fuel prices are dropping in Austin and west in the Hill Country.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Huge rally in oil today along with the market: almost 9% and 8% in the two major gas indexes.  Wow!  I may be the one eating crow.  Barrel prices near 43$ (Sep) and 48$ (Oct).


----------



## JakeStarkey

WTI and Brent fell again today, both under $50.00.


----------



## Maryland Patriot

I dont know how far it will drop but Im loving it.
 at the peak I was paying over 160.00 to fill my tank.
 yesterday I filled when the light came on, I ignored the light, ignored the distant low and waited for the get ready to push you idiot light to flash at me. only cost me 84.00 dollars. ( means I still had at least 4 or 5 gallons left before my wife had to push )
 I would be happy to see it back at its 1980 prices.


----------



## JakeStarkey

WTI is below $42 a barrel today.

The wonks are beginning to think we will not see $100 a barrel again in our life times.

Catch CNBC's report on this at 1:30 CT, about twenty minutes from now.


----------



## KissMy

JakeStarkey said:


> WTI is below $42 a barrel today.
> 
> The wonks are beginning to think we will not see $100 a barrel again in our life times.
> 
> Catch CNBC's report on this at 1:30 CT, about twenty minutes from now.



Elect Bush & oil will go over $100 in 4 years!


----------



## JakeStarkey

The world is awash in oil: inventories are high, the dollar is strong, and supply is about 1 million barrels a day more than demand.  As violence in Iraq subsides and Iran comes online next year, the decline will continue. 

The oil is affecting the equities market, instead of the opposite.  

Cheap oil may revive the demand in China, India, and Brazil.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

KissMy said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTI is below $42 a barrel today.
> 
> The wonks are beginning to think we will not see $100 a barrel again in our life times.
> 
> Catch CNBC's report on this at 1:30 CT, about twenty minutes from now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elect Bush & oil will go over $100 in 4 years!
Click to expand...


Yeah, Obama did a great job encouraging US production.
What exactly did he do to encourage US production? Got a list?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Toddsterpatriot said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTI is below $42 a barrel today.
> 
> The wonks are beginning to think we will not see $100 a barrel again in our life times.
> 
> Catch CNBC's report on this at 1:30 CT, about twenty minutes from now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elect Bush & oil will go over $100 in 4 years!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, Obama did a great job encouraging US production.
> What exactly did he do to encourage US production? Got a list?
Click to expand...

  Thank you, Obama.  You get the credit 'cause it happened on your watch.


----------



## bripat9643

JakeStarkey said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTI is below $42 a barrel today.
> 
> The wonks are beginning to think we will not see $100 a barrel again in our life times.
> 
> Catch CNBC's report on this at 1:30 CT, about twenty minutes from now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elect Bush & oil will go over $100 in 4 years!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, Obama did a great job encouraging US production.
> What exactly did he do to encourage US production? Got a list?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, Obama.  You get the credit 'cause it happened on your watch.
Click to expand...


Are you still maintaining you're a Republican?  Or have you given that up so you can shamelessly suck Obama's dick?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

JakeStarkey said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTI is below $42 a barrel today.
> 
> The wonks are beginning to think we will not see $100 a barrel again in our life times.
> 
> Catch CNBC's report on this at 1:30 CT, about twenty minutes from now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elect Bush & oil will go over $100 in 4 years!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, Obama did a great job encouraging US production.
> What exactly did he do to encourage US production? Got a list?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, Obama.  You get the credit 'cause it happened on your watch.
Click to expand...


Yes, despite fighting oil tooth and nail, despite wanting gas to double in price,
like everything else he tried, he failed.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Toddsterpatriot said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTI is below $42 a barrel today.
> 
> The wonks are beginning to think we will not see $100 a barrel again in our life times.
> 
> Catch CNBC's report on this at 1:30 CT, about twenty minutes from now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elect Bush & oil will go over $100 in 4 years!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, Obama did a great job encouraging US production.
> What exactly did he do to encourage US production? Got a list?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, Obama.  You get the credit 'cause it happened on your watch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, despite fighting oil tooth and nail, despite wanting gas to double in price,
> like everything else he tried, he failed.
Click to expand...

The alternative demand he was pushing succeeded, dinni't.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

JakeStarkey said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTI is below $42 a barrel today.
> 
> The wonks are beginning to think we will not see $100 a barrel again in our life times.
> 
> Catch CNBC's report on this at 1:30 CT, about twenty minutes from now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elect Bush & oil will go over $100 in 4 years!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, Obama did a great job encouraging US production.
> What exactly did he do to encourage US production? Got a list?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, Obama.  You get the credit 'cause it happened on your watch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, despite fighting oil tooth and nail, despite wanting gas to double in price,
> like everything else he tried, he failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The alternative demand he was pushing succeeded, dinni't.
Click to expand...


No, it didn't.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Toddsterpatriot said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Elect Bush & oil will go over $100 in 4 years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Obama did a great job encouraging US production.
> What exactly did he do to encourage US production? Got a list?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, Obama.  You get the credit 'cause it happened on your watch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, despite fighting oil tooth and nail, despite wanting gas to double in price,
> like everything else he tried, he failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The alternative demand he was pushing succeeded, dinni't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it didn't.
Click to expand...

Yes, it has, and it will keep increasing.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

JakeStarkey said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Obama did a great job encouraging US production.
> What exactly did he do to encourage US production? Got a list?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Obama.  You get the credit 'cause it happened on your watch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, despite fighting oil tooth and nail, despite wanting gas to double in price,
> like everything else he tried, he failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The alternative demand he was pushing succeeded, dinni't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it has, and it will keep increasing.
Click to expand...


*Yes, it has
*
Show me.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Toddsterpatriot said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Obama.  You get the credit 'cause it happened on your watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, despite fighting oil tooth and nail, despite wanting gas to double in price,
> like everything else he tried, he failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The alternative demand he was pushing succeeded, dinni't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it has, and it will keep increasing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Yes, it has
> *
> Show me.
Click to expand...

No need to.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

JakeStarkey said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, despite fighting oil tooth and nail, despite wanting gas to double in price,
> like everything else he tried, he failed.
> 
> 
> 
> The alternative demand he was pushing succeeded, dinni't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it has, and it will keep increasing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Yes, it has
> *
> Show me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to.
Click to expand...


I know, the numbers for alternative are so tiny.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Toddsterpatriot said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The alternative demand he was pushing succeeded, dinni't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it has, and it will keep increasing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Yes, it has
> *
> Show me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know, the numbers for alternative are so tiny.
Click to expand...

If you say so.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

JakeStarkey said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it has, and it will keep increasing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Yes, it has
> *
> Show me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know, the numbers for alternative are so tiny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you say so.
Click to expand...


If only someone could prove me wrong........


----------



## JakeStarkey

Toddsterpatriot said:


> If only someone could prove me wrong........


You are and have been.

No need to go further with your humiliation.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

JakeStarkey said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> If only someone could prove me wrong........
> 
> 
> 
> You are and have been.
> 
> No need to go further with your humiliation.
Click to expand...


Pointing out your idiocy is my humiliation? If you say so.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Toddsterpatriot said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> If only someone could prove me wrong........
> 
> 
> 
> You are and have been.
> 
> No need to go further with your humiliation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pointing out your idiocy is my humiliation? If you say so.
Click to expand...

 says the idiot


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

JakeStarkey said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> If only someone could prove me wrong........
> 
> 
> 
> You are and have been.
> 
> No need to go further with your humiliation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pointing out your idiocy is my humiliation? If you say so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> says the idiot
Click to expand...


Says the guy who thinks Obama's green boondoggles have made more than a miniscule difference in our fossil fuel consumption.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Toddsterpatriot said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> If only someone could prove me wrong........
> 
> 
> 
> You are and have been.
> 
> No need to go further with your humiliation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pointing out your idiocy is my humiliation? If you say so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> says the idiot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the guy who thinks Obama's green boondoggles have made more than a miniscule difference in our fossil fuel consumption.
Click to expand...

  Learn to quote me accurately, little buddy.

WTI is 40.61 right now: thanks, Obama


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

JakeStarkey said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> If only someone could prove me wrong........
> 
> 
> 
> You are and have been.
> 
> No need to go further with your humiliation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pointing out your idiocy is my humiliation? If you say so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> says the idiot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the guy who thinks Obama's green boondoggles have made more than a miniscule difference in our fossil fuel consumption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Learn to quote me accurately, little buddy.
> 
> WTI is 40.61 right now: thanks, Obama
Click to expand...


*The alternative demand he was pushing succeeded, dinni't.
*
Still funny. Still wrong. Still a failure.


----------



## JakeStarkey

40.53 WTI a few seconds a go

If it hits 39.99, watch the energy spread blow.  Wonder if it will get to 37.


----------



## JakeStarkey

40.25  WTI

woo hoo!


----------



## JakeStarkey

WTI is falling again, maybe going under $40, with Brent not far behind.

Thank you, President Obama.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

JakeStarkey said:


> WTI is falling again, maybe going under $40, with Brent not far behind.
> 
> Thank you, President Obama.



Imagine how low it would be if Obama actually wanted it lower, instead of higher. LOL!


----------



## JakeStarkey

How fortunate we are that he has let it go this low!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

JakeStarkey said:


> How fortunate we are that he has let it go this low!



He tried his hardest, he really did, even stamped his feet.
Couldn't get it to go up and stay up.
Maybe if he held his breath?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Toddsterpatriot said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> How fortunate we are that he has let it go this low!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He tried his hardest, he really did, even stamped his feet.
> Couldn't get it to go up and stay up.
> Maybe if he held his breath?
Click to expand...

Yet he permitted it go lower.

Thank you, President Obama.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

JakeStarkey said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> How fortunate we are that he has let it go this low!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He tried his hardest, he really did, even stamped his feet.
> Couldn't get it to go up and stay up.
> Maybe if he held his breath?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet he permitted it go lower.
> 
> Thank you, President Obama.
Click to expand...


He also let your IQ go lower.


----------



## JakeStarkey

http://www.theweek.co.uk/oil-price/60838/is-the-low-oil-price-good-news-for-the-economy

*Could oil price fall to $35, $30 or even $20 a barrel in 2016?*
Nov 19, 2015
*Traders are expecting another sharp fall in early 2016 as a supply glut continues*


----------



## JakeStarkey

WTI down to 40.29.


----------



## CoachWitch

A look at current oil price levels tells us that the supply-demand disconnect could mean oil prices will stay low into 2016, despite their recent trend higher.
Oil Price Forecast for 2016: Price to Stay Low or Rebound?


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Am surprised with ISIS stomping around (uncertainty) it's staying so low.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Even ISIS can't stop the fact that the world is awash in oil.


----------



## initforme

I hope to see the bottom drop out of oil prices. 5 bucks a barrel.  In fact its about the oil companies pay us to take their gas. To heck with the slimeballs.


----------



## JakeStarkey

WTI is 41.02 and falling.

Paid 1.66 a gallon for gas today.

Thank you Mr. President for my obamagas.


----------



## Jroc

JakeStarkey said:


> Even ISIS can't stop the fact that the world is awash in oil.


You should be kissing Saudi ass certainly not Obama fake ..but that's your natural state


----------



## JakeStarkey

Down to 40.40.  Thank you, Mr. President.


----------



## JakeStarkey

40.24.  I am going to go buy me some more obamagas.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Up 4.5% and 50 cents from breaking $42 a barrel.  Fucking pathetic.


----------



## JakeStarkey

I think I will go buy my neighbor some obamagas.


----------



## initforme

Let's hope it drops another $41 per barrel.


----------



## KissMy

January Crude is currently trading at $37.79 but we could see oil fall to low 30's.

"Data from the state of North Dakota says the average cost per barrel in America’s top oil-producing state is only $42 — to make a 10% return for rig owners. In McKenzie County, which boasts 72 of the state’s 188 oil rigs, the average production cost is just $30, the state says. Another 27 rigs are around $29."

The trend toward production efficiency will only get more pronounced, Lux Research analyst Daniel Choi suggests. Technology startups in energy exploration have raised $7 billion in the past decade, generating now-tiny companies that will use advances in seismic data collection and steam-assisted gravity drainage to lower costs even further.

MCW Energy Group’s clean oil sands extraction plant at Asphalt Ridge, Utah, which is producing 250 barrels per day for $27-$30 per barrel—low enough to turn a profit even today. And when the company finishes building its second 5,000/bpd plant, we’re looking at costs closer to $20 per barrel.

MCW’s processing costs will also be proportionately reduced due to lower costs for propane, condensate and diesel fuel required to process feedstock.

And the plant’s location, in the heart of Utah’s Green River Formation at Asphalt Ridge adds the promise of much more gains for clean oil sands extraction. Asphalt Ridge alone is believed to hold some 1 billion barrels of recoverable oil.

Experts estimate that production using this new technology in Utah is more profitable than any other oil sands project in North America, and more profitable than today’s shale.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Oil may fall below $30 per bbl by Friday next week.


----------



## waltky

Oil goes below $35/bbl.

* Oil dives below $35, lowest in 11 years, as U.S. supply swells*
_Wednesday, Jan. 06, 2016 - Crude oil prices plunged 6 per cent on Wednesday, diving below $35 (U.S.) per barrel for the first time since 2004 as data showing a shockingly large build-up of U.S. gasoline supplies fed fears that a global surplus was still growing._


> The sell-off, the biggest one-day drop for global benchmark Brent futures since the start of September, takes losses this year to more than 8 per cent, a descent stoked by worsening Chinese economic data, the world’s No. 2 oil consumer, and a fierce row between Saudi Arabia and Iran that some say may be more bearish than bullish.  The focus on Wednesday was U.S. government data showing a 10.6 million-barrel surge in gasoline supplies, the biggest build since 1993, which some traders said signaled a slow-down in demand that could prolong the global glut. The figures overshadowed a 5.1 million-barrel fall in crude stocks.  “Gasoline was the sole source of strength within the complex, and that looks to have ended,” said John Kilduff, a partner at energy hedge fund Again Capital.
> 
> Brent futures fell $2.19 to settle at $34.23 a barrel. Earlier, it fell to as low as $34.13, its lowest level since the start of July 2004.  U.S. crude futures fell $2.00 to settle at $33.97 a barrel, its lowest close since February 2009.  Traders shrugged off rising geopolitical risks, including an apparent North Korea nuclear test. Many reckoned that the row between Saudi Arabia and Iran posed little threat to oil shipments, but made an agreement on output even less likely.
> 
> “I think we’ll see a price war soon to keep market share,” said Tariq Zahir, an analyst at Tyche Capital Advisors. “Prices will get lower and I think we’ll hit $32 again.”  Following an 18-month rout, the fierce selling this year has caught some by surprise, and prompted others to pick up bearish options at lower prices. The $30 February WTI put was the second most traded strike price at 12,700 lots after $30 March puts at 21,500 lots.
> 
> The CBOE volatility index, a gauge of options premiums based on moves in the U.S. oil exchange traded fund, was up 5.5 per cent after moving sideways on Tuesday.  “We’ve entered some unchartered territories, so it’s no surprise that traders are pumping volatility,” said John Saucer, vice president of research and analysis at Mobius Risk Group.  Feeding into the weak market sentiment, a survey showed that China’s services sector expanded at its slowest pace in 17 months in December, following on from weak factory data on Monday.
> 
> Oil dives below $35, lowest in 11 years, as U.S. supply swells



See also:

*Brent crude hits new 11-year low as China worries add to glut*
_Wed Jan 6, 2016 - Brent crude prices fell to fresh 11-year lows on Thursday as fresh concerns over China's economy added to huge storage overhangs, near-record production and slowing demand that have already pummeled prices._


> China accelerated the devaluation of the yuan on Thursday, sending currencies across the region reeling and domestic stock markets tumbling, as investors feared the Asian giant was kicking off a virtual trade war against its competitors. Trading on its stock markets was suspended for the rest of the day.  Global oil prices have crashed 70 percent since mid-2014 as near record output from major producers like the Organization of the Petroleum Exporting Countries (OPEC), Russia and North America create a ballooning overhang that has left storage tanks around the world struggling to cope with the excess oil.
> 
> At the same time, demand is slowing, especially in Asia where the biggest economy and energy consumer, China, is seeing the slowest economic growth in a generation.  Global benchmark Brent crude futures LCOc1 fell to new 11-year lows of $33.09 per barrel on Thursday, undercutting a low from a day earlier, although prices edged back to $33.52 per barrel by 0213 GMT.  Traders said a dispute between Saudi Arabia and Iran, which might normally be seen as posing a risk to oil supplies, may actually be bearish as it all but eliminates cooperation over production between the two OPEC members.  "Neither one of them (Saudi Arabia or Iran) is going to voluntarily cede a single barrel to the other, so it arguably makes a coordinated production cut even less likely than it has been," one Middle East oil trader said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pedestrian stands near a sign displaying the cost of gasoline at a filling station in San Francisco, California​
> In the United States, West Texas Intermediate (WTI) futures CLc1 set fresh 2009 lows of $32.77 per barrel, with prices crawling back to $33.25 by 0213 GMT.  Analysts said that the huge U.S. storage overhang was the main reason for falling WTI crude.  "Data suggest gasoline and distillate fuel stockpiles increased 10.6 million barrels and 6.3 million barrels, respectively, last week. The rise in gasoline and distillate inventory more than offset the fall in crude oil inventory levels by 5.09 million barrels to (still near record) 482.3 million barrels last week," ANZ bank said.
> 
> The huge storage overhang means that even if U.S. production falls this year as drillers succumb to low prices, it will take many months to work down excess supplies.  With the global economy looking shaky due to China's slowdown, traders said the outlook for oil remains for cheap prices for much of this year.
> 
> Brent crude hits new 11-year low as China worries add to glut



Related:

This may be why gas prices have jumped in spite of low crude oil prices...

*Fires rage at Libyan oil ports after Islamic State attacks*
_Thu Jan 7, 2016 - Three days of Islamic State attacks on Libya's biggest oil terminals have started fires that have spread to five massive oil storage tanks, a guards spokesman said on Wednesday._


> Ali al-Hassi said the Petroleum Facilities Guards were still in control of the neighbouring ports of Es Sider and Ras Lanuf, where at least nine guards were killed and more than 40 injured near the ports' perimeters on Monday and Tuesday.  Hassi said guards had recovered bodies of 30 Islamic State fighters, and had captured two military tanks and other vehicles from the militants.  He also said the guards had received air support from forces loyal to the General National Congress (GNC), the government that has controlled Tripoli since its rival, which was internationally recognised, moved to Bayda in the east in 2014.
> 
> Firefighters were trying to control four fires at Es Sider and one at Ras Lanuf. Two were triggered by Islamic State shelling, and three more had caught fire, Hassi said.  Mohamed al-Manfi, an oil official in eastern Libya, said each of the oil tanks was estimated to contain 420,000 to 460,000 barrels of oil.  Es Sider and Ras Lanuf lie between the city of Sirte - about 200 km (125 miles) along the coast and controlled by Islamic State - and the eastern city of Benghazi. They have been closed for more than a year.
> 
> Libya is split between political factions and armed groups competing for power and for the country's oil wealth, four years after the revolt that toppled Muammar Gaddafi. Oil output has dwindled to less than one quarter of a 2011 high of 1.6 million barrels per day.  Islamic State has used the security vacuum to expand its presence, though it has not taken control of oil installations in the country.  The militants attacked guards at Es Sider in October, but this week's offensive was a more concerted assault on the ports.
> 
> Mustafa Sanalla, chairman of the National Oil Corporation (NOC) in Tripoli, said he hoped the violence would "lead political leaders on all sides in Libya to understand the magnitude of the threat we face".  "We need to unite against this common enemy, not tomorrow or next week, but now," he said in a statement.  The NOC also issued a separate statement saying it would do all it could to honour contracts and protect Libya's oil resources.  The U.N. is trying to win support for a deal to form a national unity government in Libya, but the plan has faced resistance from members of the rival parliaments.
> 
> Fires rage at Libyan oil ports after Islamic State attacks


----------



## JakeStarkey

Low 33 for both WTI and Brent today at closing. 

Mr. H. is wetting his pants.


----------



## KissMy

Saudis budget predict $29 average oil price for 2016


----------



## Shrimpbox

What if Saudi and Iran go into a mock war with limited casualties. Price of oil would spike. Russia will invade and take over all of Georgia. US carrier is hit and damaged in crossfire. No side claims responsibility. Saudi, Iran,Iraq, Russia, and USA get huge economic boost from doubling or tripling price of oil. Worldwide economic recession is averted and weak debt ridden economies are propped up for another decade. Borders are redrawn in the Middle East. People weary enough of senseless killing that terrorists are driven underground. New leaders appear on the scene and the inexorable rise of technology takes over history. Lastly pot, prostitution, pork, and peace are legalized by the UN to try and cope with the epidemic of virtual reality. In 2055 contact is made with an alien race who teaches us how to get off our addiction to fossil fuels. The earth has a happy ending.


----------



## Maryland Patriot

Shrimpbox said:


> What if Saudi and Iran go into a mock war with limited casualties. Price of oil would spike. Russia will invade and take over all of Georgia. US carrier is hit and damaged in crossfire. No side claims responsibility. Saudi, Iran,Iraq, Russia, and USA get huge economic boost from doubling or tripling price of oil. Worldwide economic recession is averted and weak debt ridden economies are propped up for another decade. Borders are redrawn in the Middle East. People weary enough of senseless killing that terrorists are driven underground. New leaders appear on the scene and the inexorable rise of technology takes over history. Lastly pot, prostitution, pork, and peace are legalized by the UN to try and cope with the epidemic of virtual reality. In 2055 contact is made with an alien race who teaches us how to get off our addiction to fossil fuels. The earth has a happy ending.


I read it as the earth having a happy ending as soon as the ho's were legalized.


----------



## JakeStarkey

WTI and Brent both may dive under $30 a barrel today.


----------



## Maryland Patriot

JakeStarkey said:


> WTI and Brent both may dive under $30 a barrel today.


did you ever think that the price is being forced down so people wont bitch about a huge federal tax being applied in order to cover the cost of obamacare?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Maryland Patriot said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTI and Brent both may dive under $30 a barrel today.
> 
> 
> 
> did you ever think that the price is being forced down so people wont bitch about a huge federal tax being applied in order to cover the cost of obamacare?
Click to expand...


No.


----------

